# A Person Dies Sudenly How Long Must A Family Wait For  Death Certificate



## NOAH (19 Sep 2008)

I come from a different land but when a person dies here sudenly ie in their sleep and a post mortem is conducted how long can a family be made wait for the full death certificate. Person died in early june. Bank wont transfer money until site of full death cert, interim will not be accepted.

Is this real?

I am shocked and dismayed, even letters have been addressed to the deceased person. Disgraceful. 

help

n--


----------



## ophelia (20 Sep 2008)

*Re: A Person Dies Sudenly In Their Seventies - How Long Must A Family Wait For Full D*

There will be an inquest most likely if someone died suddenly. This happens at the Coroners Court. Perhaps if you contact the Coroners Court (in Dublin this is near Busarus), and find out if they can give you advice.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Sep 2008)

*Re: A Person Dies Sudenly In Their Seventies - How Long Must A Family Wait For Full D*



NOAH said:


> I am shocked and dismayed, even letters have been addressed to the deceased person. Disgraceful.


Letters from who? It's not unusual for this to happen for a while after a person's death as not everybody gets notification of the death. My mother still gets some post for my father who died 7 years ago. It was upsetting for her while she was still grieving but it's hardly "disgraceful".


----------



## tink (21 Sep 2008)

How long is a piece of string? Depends on how many post mortem;s there are to do, results reported and passed on, the amount of inquests to take place etc. there is a system in place and that's the way it is. It is not intended to annoy anyone, rather it is there for protection. I work in a company where I have dealt with family members who have claimed a family member is dead when they are not in order to claim money so the bank are totally right to wait for the death cert. Also, companies do not automatically know when someone dies they need to be notified so more than likely they do not know said person is deceased so that is why you are still getting letters addressed to the person.


----------



## NOAH (21 Sep 2008)

let me put this a bit more simple, a person aged 75 dies in their sleep, body taken away for post mortem, body brought back for burial,  burial takes place. This happened in early june. The way I envisage it post mortem has been completed, ie report written up.  I am not aware yet of all the legal niceties in this country but when the person who requires the cert for financial/insurance purposes  is told by the office that deals with these matters that one person who is responsible for issuing post mortem goes on leave for 3 weeks the other who has been away for 3 weeks comes back and can take ages to catch up with the paperwork etc etc.  I hope you are getting my drift.  The person who issued letter to deceased was from the pensions deptartment and it was along the lines do you agree for pension transfer etc etc.

I am not fully conversant with happenings here but to have to wait most of June, all of July, all of August and it looks as if all of September as well for a death certificate that will allow the bereaved person to try and  put their financial affairs in order strikes me as callous.  

Thanks for replies I will contact the coroners office
and I sincerely hope that what is happening to this person never happens to any of you. Bearing in mind  it is happening to an elderly person.

noah


----------

